# best wheel cleaner



## bassologist (Apr 24, 2008)

Ok guys, seen so many posts on here for wheel treatment .

Ive just spent a fortune on a set of Work Equipe split rim alloys and before these even go on the car i want to get the best cleaner i can for them, wheels always set off a cars appearance and badly tarnished just doesnt do it for me 

id like, good general purpose cleaner & maybe something special for show days

im trying to get an idea of all the kit im going to need before i set off on my cleaning ventures  

as always, your help is greatly appreciated

John

Just to add, ive always used Auto Glym Instant Trye dressing on the tyres and always had good results, but if there is a better product im all for it


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Nice wheels mate  

Without meaning to sound sarcastic, car shampoo and water every week should keep them clean without any need for 'wheel cleaner'.

If you REALLY want a wheel cleaner, I can recommend P21S - this stuff worked a treat on my car a few weeks ago now, and like I said...it's just car shampoo and water every week from now - unless by some unknown desperation they get REAL dirty.

As for sealing them - I use Poorboy's....it works real good in my opinion - keeps a nice shine, and does exactly what it should by keeping dust and dirt on a nice waxed kind-of surface.....a simple finger wipe on part of the wheel will show people how 'easy' it is to clean my wheels with the sealant on. Brilliant stuff :thumb:


----------



## bassologist (Apr 24, 2008)

Thanks bud

My wheels do tend to get dirty a lot, esp living in london and mainly all round town work, plus having 350mm drilled and grooved disks with DS2500 pads dont help either :lol: 

I just dont want to make any mistakes, as im a bit of a perfectionist when i get started, im realy getting into this, ive been out at the car all day looking at flaws id never noticed before .. its kind of opened up a big can of worms but i cant wait to get cracking :buffer:  :detailer: 

Finaly found a use for my old site tripod lights and 110v transformer .. just a shame the PC i wanted to order is out of stock  

Thanks for the help

John


----------



## MB^ (Apr 23, 2008)

Kriminal said:


> Nice wheels mate
> 
> Without meaning to sound sarcastic, car shampoo and water every week should keep them clean without any need for 'wheel cleaner'.
> 
> ...


Nicely said mate! :thumb:

"wheels always set off a cars appearance and badly tarnished just doesnt do it for me" Indeed! :buffer:

This is a Step-by-step way of how I clean my Wheels, Tryes + Wheel Arches. (Once every fort-night or once a Month, depending on how Dirty they are)

Step 1 * Thorough prewash of Tyres, Wheels + Wheel Arches.

Step 2 * Spray Liberal amount of AutoGlym Clean Wheels, brush wheel using EZ detail brush, Thorough wash of Wheels with clean water.

Step 3 * Thorough wash of Tyres, Wheels + Wheel Arches.

Step 4 * AutoGlym Bodywork Shampoo Conditioner: 20ml mixed in to 10 litres of water, another bucket with Clean water. (2 Bucket Method)

Step 5 * Thorough wash of Tyres, Wheels + Wheel Arches.

Step 6 * Repeat Step 4

Step 7 * Apply AutoGlym instant trye dressing, spread using Chemical Guys Trim & Tyre Dressing Applicator.

And every 3 months I apply a Wheel Sealant/wax, like Poor Boys Wheel Sealent.


----------



## bassologist (Apr 24, 2008)

Good advice there MB , but one thing i have noticed is ive seen a few posts where a " gel " was used , i want to make sure my calipers and back of the rims are spotless too .. do you find your method works well for this too?

as a complete novice im going to ask stupid questions , so please bare with me lol

John


----------



## bassologist (Apr 24, 2008)

oops forgot to ask.. are any of the above acidic?


----------



## MB^ (Apr 23, 2008)

bassologist said:


> Good advice there MB , but one thing i have noticed is ive seen a few posts where a " gel " was used , i want to make sure my calipers and back of the rims are spotless too .. do you find your method works well for this too?
> 
> as a complete novice im going to ask stupid questions , so please bare with me lol
> 
> John


My Method I believe makes the whole of the Tyre, Wheel and Wheel Arch perfect!

How ever, I forgot to mention I use Meguiar's APC (all purpose cleaner) for the Arches.


----------



## MB^ (Apr 23, 2008)

bassologist said:


> oops forgot to ask.. are any of the above acidic?


Dont think so, maybe some of the other experienced members can answer that question.


----------



## Belleair302 (May 9, 2007)

So long at the initial work is done properly keeping the wheels clean is simple. clean the wheels in a PH neutral substance, ie P21s (P222 these days), seal with CarLack, Klasse or Jetseal, then coat two ro three times witha quality wax. Wash with a mitt and shampoo each week, rewax every month, and take them off and reseal every four months.
Its that simple.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

bassologist said:


> oops forgot to ask.. are any of the above acidic?


AG Clean Wheels is acidic, and not the best for regular use IMHO. The do the Custom Wheel Cleaner which I believe is non acidic and available in Halfords etc.

As already said:

1. Do a thorough wheels-off clean, including a tar and glue remover and clay

2. Seal them up with a couple of layers of wheel sealant like CG Wheel Seal, PB or Jetseal 101/Zaino etc. I have used CG WG with great results althoug a recent test of Jetseal seems to suggest even better results, and it can be layered up a lot. I dont like waxes on there as they seem to collect more dirt and dont add any more protection as far as I can tell...

3. Weekly wash with simple shampoo solution and gentle soft brush

4. Quarterly thorough clean and reseal

That should be sufficient if you wash weekly and dont allow the muck to build up too long. Even a weekly PW can keep them pretty clean with a product like Jetseal on there :thumb:

I havent used a strong wheel cleaner on my wheels since they were new 1 year ago, and they clean up superbly well. They need some tar removed now, after winter, but otherwise stay clear of the stronger chemicals...


----------



## bassologist (Apr 24, 2008)

some great advice there guys , thanks a lot, im going to be spending a small fortune on this project and id hate it to be let down by cleanliness, i seem to be getting the :detailer: bug .. anyway .. im off out shopping now to go buy some goodies


----------



## MB^ (Apr 23, 2008)

bassologist said:


> some great advice there guys , thanks a lot, im going to be spending a small fortune on this project and id hate it to be let down by cleanliness, i seem to be getting the :detailer: bug .. anyway .. im off out shopping now to go buy some goodies


Your not the only 1 mate!


----------



## bassologist (Apr 24, 2008)

MB^ said:


> Your not the only 1 mate!


i love this place, its fantastic, ive always been one for learning new things and this place is the dogs danglies .. very helpful , i cant wait to get started and reap the benefits when i stand back and look at my own work, so much more satisfying doing the whole project yourself rather than paying someone to do it for you.. i love learning and i love keeping myself busy .. im damn sure this will do both :lol:


----------



## MB^ (Apr 23, 2008)

bassologist said:


> i love this place, its fantastic, ive always been one for learning new things and this place is the dogs danglies .. very helpful , i cant wait to get started and reap the benefits when i stand back and look at my own work, so much more satisfying doing the whole project yourself rather than paying someone to do it for you.. i love learning and i love keeping myself busy .. im damn sure this will do both :lol:


Of course! theirs nothing like taking pride in your own work. :buffer:


----------

